
Emacs: Abbrev Mode Tutorial - brudgers
http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/emacs_abbrev_mode_tutorial.html
======
hprotagonist
Text replacement is nice -- but yasnippet is arbitrarily nicer.

~~~
brudgers
Thanks, after a look, I can see the value in yasnippet. My personal problems
and use cases probably don't justify the higher level of cognitive commitment
it requires.

